# Powerline veliert oft die verbindung



## IAnotherI (10. November 2017)

Hallo erstmal, bin jetzt keine expert was Internet im allgemeinen angeht deshalb frag ich hier mal nach.
 Denn an meinem Pc ist eine Powerline von Devolo angeschlossen, doch diese spinnt seit einigen Monaten rum und verliert immer wieder die Verbindung zum Internet?
Wenn ich auf die Taste an der Seite klicke sucht es nach einer Verbindung. Diese zu finden dauert immer lange und manchmal findet es gar nichts
Meine Vermutungen woran es liegen könnte:
-ganz einfach, kaputt
-Nicht genug Strom?


----------



## IICARUS (10. November 2017)

DLan ist immer so eine Sache für sich, denn es kommt immer aufs Stromnetz mit an.
Es kann auch sein das zu bestimmten Zeiten im Stromnetz zu viele Störeigenschaften vorhanden sind.

Bei uns nutzt mein Sohn DLan von AVM.
Hier hatte er auch gelegentliche Ausfälle wo er den Adapter kurz ausstrecken und wieder einstecken musste.
Seit ein paar Monate hat er jetzt aber die FRITZ!Powerline 1000E. Hiermit ist es besser geworden und da die Adapter bis zu 1200 MBit/s können erreicht er meist auch eine höhere Geschwindigkeit als zu vor mit den 500E Adapter.

Nun erreicht er zwischen den Adapter eine Geschwindigkeit zwischen 500 und 700 Mbit/s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Zimmer meiner Tochter war jedoch WLan besser, da hier dass ganze übers Stromnetz nicht so gut lief.
Daher kannst du nur andere Adapter versuchen, aber da es am ende aufs Stromnetz ankommt gibt es keine Garantie.


----------



## HGHarti (10. November 2017)

Wie oben schon beschrieben kommt es auf das Stromnetz an.
Bin auch auf die Powerline gewechselt und war anfangs super zufrieden und kaum noch Verbindungsprobleme.

Dann von Heute auf Morgen sank die Geschwindigkeit,als probieren hat nichts gebracht.Habe sogar wieder die AVM Probiert.

Jetzt habe ich mir ein Lan Kabel gelegt und alle Probleme sind weg.


----------



## IAnotherI (10. November 2017)

Danke euch zwei für eure Antworten ihr habt mir gleich viel weiter geholfen


----------

